# New-To-Us 2005 Outback 21Rs



## abi2001

I am a newbie to not only this forum but also to owning travel trailers. Same holds true for my husband Tim, who is not yet registered on this forum. We are very close to closing on a new-to-us 2005 Outback 21rs, but like many we have some towing capability concerns.

Our tow vehicle would be our 2006 Honda Ridgeline RTL. This is my husbands (amazing) truck, and I'd like to first say that I don't need any comments about the Ridgeline not being a true truck; that's obviously not why I'm here. (We hear it from a lot of haters, but until you own one, you just don't know what an amazing vehicle it truly is). I'll get off of my soapbox now though...









We have seen posts on the Ridgeline owners forum that this truck could potentially handle this travel trailer. One of our problems is that we don't have any solid specs to go by, as there is no manual with the trailer (we are purchasing it from Camper World). We have no idea what the UVW and GVWR are.







(I am talking about the weight specs, not looking for definitions to these acronyms--lol).

According to our Ridgeline owners manual, its GVWR is 6,050 lbs., GAWR is 3,105 lbs. front and 3,245 lbs. rear, GCWR is 10,088 lbs., and the maximum trailer weight is 4,750 lbs. We have a class 3 Curt hitch with a 500-lb. tongue load, and apparently we can't use a weight distribution hitch due to the unibody frame of the truck and the standard vehicle stability assistance.

I'd really appreciate any input that I can get. If we can figure out with certainty that our Ridgeline can handle this amazing-looking trailer, then we will be closing this week and becoming a new member of the Keystone Outback family. I grew up camping and my parents had traditional tents, a pop-up, and a 24-ft RV trailer, so I grew up around travel trailers; this would just be my and my family's first--and we're looking forward to years of use!!









Much appreciated,
Angela


----------



## camping479

Welcome to the forum







I have a friend who has a ridgeline and it definitely is a very nice truck. That being said unfortunately you will be over your tow rating with the 21RS. We had a 21RS for 8 years and had it weighed loaded for camping, it tipped the scales at 5,300# with a tongue weight of 750#. I don't know the GVWR of the 2005 21RS but our 2003 had a GVWR of 5,500. You will also have to use a weight distribution hitch to tow a trailer of this size. Unfortunately the weight of the 21RS combined with not being able to use a weight distributing hitch on your truck pretty much eliminates the possibility of the outback.

Have you looked at some of the new ultralight trailers? They are really nice and your ridgeline could probably handle one.

Mike


----------



## Stance

Here are the specs for the TT:

http://www.keystone-outback.com/index.php?page=specs&year=2005

Empty weight (shipping wt) is not shown. 2006 empty weight is 4545 lb. General RV's site states 4340 lb for 2005. So, a tow capacity of 4750 lb is only leaving you about 300-400 lb worth of stuff to pack. There will be a sticker on the outside or in the door jamb or on the door of the TT stating what the dry weight and cargo capacity are.

I found that the curb weight of a Ridgeline is about 4500 lb. GCWR - 4750 trailer - 4500 truck = 838 lb. So, subtracting off your weight, you have a little room to pack more stuff in the truck.

What is the maximum cross sectional area of the trailer the truck can pull? That may make a big difference.

We tried pulling a 17ft TT with a Ford Escape. It was below the rated trailer weight. However, only by about 350 lb. I was paranoid about it and ended up weighing everything I packed. We couldn't take everything we wanted to take either. More importantly, the trailer cross sectional area was bigger than Ford recommended. So, we could only go about 60-65 mph on the freeway. The trip taking it home from the dealer was enough to convince us to get an F150. We then soon replaced the 17 ft TT with our 2010 210RS because we needed more cargo capacity and room.

So, if you are used to tent camping, then you probably would have an easier time packing light and only taking what you need. As for me, in hindsight, we wish we didn't try to stick with what we had and just moved up the the F150 and bigger TT in the first place. My suggestion is if you push the limits, you may not be as happy as if you had more than you need. However, I understand not everyone can go out and buy a new TV.


----------



## H2oSprayer

Stance said:


> Empty weight (shipping wt) is not shown. 2006 empty weight is 4545 lb. General RV's site states 4340 lb for 2005. So, a tow capacity of 4750 lb is only leaving you about 300-400 lb worth of stuff to pack.


Please keep in mind that the shipping weight does not include any of the factory options. Factory options include just about every bolt on accessory to the trailer such as the LP tanks, awning, jacks and air conditioner just to name a few. I have included 6 links below that constitutes the 2004 brochure which spells out what the accessories are. Be sure to look to the bottom of links 4 &5 to see what items are included in the Designer and Comfort packages as well as the section titled other popular options. The weight of all of these items need to be added to the dry weight. Please be sure to note the asterisk next to the dry weight listed in the brochure and the asterisk definition on the bottom of link 5.
Link 1
Link 2
Link 3
Link 4
Link 5
Link 6

I believe that I may have a 2005 brochure. I'll see if I can dig it up to get the exact dry weight of that year model if you would like. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## abi2001

Wow! That was fast! Thank you all for your replies. Yeah, my husband hates the idea of parting with his truck, and I do too. I am leaning toward looking at a smaller, lighter TT, so we aren't so paranoid (as you had especially suggested, Stance). The 21rs sure is nice though! Definitely worth keeping in mind for a future TT!

Thank you all so much! I may be able to get some more sleep tonight now...


----------

